# [Risolto] enter systemd namespace

## Johnnydsg

Qualcuno gentilmente mi spiega che cosa fanno i seguenti comandi?

```
sed -i -e 's/^root:\*/root:/' /mnt/etc/shadow

systemd-nspawn -bD /mnt
```

Last edited by Johnnydsg on Fri Mar 22, 2019 10:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il primo comando sostiuisce root:* con root: questo vuol dire che rende il sistema da non accessibile con utente root ad accessibile con utente root senza passwod (per comprendere il file /etc/shadow vedi qui).

Il secondo fa il chroot su /mnt (vedi qui).

Quindi, penso, che rendi il chroot accessibile con utente root senza password

----------

## Johnnydsg

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il primo comando sostiuisce root:* con root: questo vuol dire che rende il sistema da non accessibile con utente root ad accessibile con utente root senza passwod (per comprendere il file /etc/shadow vedi qui).
> 
> Il secondo fa il chroot su /mnt (vedi qui).
> 
> Quindi, penso, che rendi il chroot accessibile con utente root senza password

 

Grazie mille, per la spiegazione.

----------

